# Why Lolly? I don't understand..



## Hound00med (Sep 23, 2013)

Ohey guys, so I'm very confused by the fact that Lolly is SO popular.. I mean she's kinda cute.. But, what is it about her that makes her so freakin' amazing? She's just boring to me, and has quotation marks for eyes >.>

I mean there's Sydney, Nana, Fauna, Merengue, Marina, Skye.. So many to choose from, yet it's this boring cat time and time again D:

I just can't get my head round it..

Lolly lovers! Let me know why you like her! D:


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2013)

I like her because she looks like my cat :3


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think she's anything special either, but everyone has different opinions :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 23, 2013)

I like her because...she's cute!  I like her simple style, since most of the characters are colorful.  And I think her eyes fit her.
I don't know why I love her - we all have our own opinions about villagers!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 23, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> I don't think she's anything special either, but everyone has different opinions :3



I have always understood most popular villagers and why they're just so dayum popular.. But Lolly is so popular, with no gimmick, no interesting design.. Nothing special about her D: .. I don't get it D:


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 23, 2013)

I understand. My cat is also blue with quotation marks for eyes... But seriously, I think there are more unique villagers out there. 
Personally I had her in my town, and hated her. I prefer Kiki or Mitzi any day.


----------



## Ade4265 (Sep 23, 2013)

Never heard of her. Is she a new character?


----------



## Azzie (Sep 23, 2013)

I like her because she was in my City Folk town. I'd just gotten the game and was a few days into it when she first pinged me. (It was the first time a villager had pinged me at all.) Her happy little "^w^" dance charmed me, and then I started talking to her and she said "Maybe we should have a special greeting? I love secret things like that, just between friends..." And I basically melted from the cute. XD Ever since then I've had a special place in my heart for her.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 23, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> Never heard of her. Is she a new character?



She was in the Japan exclusive Animal Forest e+, but then returned in CF.. So she's not new at all


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll admit though she's a lot better than Mitzi. xD


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 23, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> I'll admit though she's a lot better than Mitzi. xD



I'm kinda neutral on Mitzi.. She's okay, but there are many many better Normals.. And Kiki's eyes kinda creep me out.. But Cats aren't really anywhere close my favourite villager.. Only really like Ankha, Kid Cat, Rosie and Tom


----------



## puppy (Sep 23, 2013)

i have lolly in my town right now
she was one of my original villagers

i honestly wouldnt mind if she left
i dont hate her or anything


----------



## Touko (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know, probably the stripes make her look like a tiger to some people. 
I don't mind for Lolly but I prefer Rosie or Mitzi.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 23, 2013)

There's something about extremely simplistic face designs that I really enjoy, and it's the main reason I like Lolly.


----------



## 1kiki09 (Sep 23, 2013)

I think she's kinda cool but i like villagers with more unique designs >.< like Stitches, Snake, and Julian.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

I prefer Felicity, Olivia, Tangy, and Punchy more than Lolly, but I still think Lolly's really cute. She has the "・ω・" face.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 23, 2013)

When I was little I had a cat named lollypop and we called her lolly. She reminds me of her


----------



## Bowie (Sep 23, 2013)

I actually have Lolly in my City Folk/Let's Go to the City town, so I suppose it would be somewhat unfair to comment upon this matter. Personally, I believe that Lolly is a generally likeable villager, and I can easily understand why people love her as they do. I don't think that she is any different to the other villagers, but she is just one of those villagers that people generally like. There isn't really anything special about that specific villager, but there is definitely something special about the connection between a player and a villager. I find it to be quite charming. Lolly is just one of many villagers that people like, and there isn't anything unnatural about that.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is Lolly popular?  I never knew that, but I guess I'm still pretty new to AC. 
Anyway, if I had to guess, I would have to say people like her because she's familiar or it could have to do with the fact that tabby cats are the most popular breed of cat with silver being the rarest coat, and based on what I've seen so far, Lolly is the only _really _cute tabby cat in ACNL thus far. I mean, when you think about it why shouldn't the world's love of cute tabby cats transfer over into the world of AC? 
Makes sense to me. Those are just my thoughts on the subject, though.


----------



## xoeffy (Sep 23, 2013)

It's because she's cute. You mentioned Fauna, and there's nothing special about her. She's just cute. I'm pretty sure that's why most people like a villager lol


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 23, 2013)

I got Lolly from a giveaway thread because I thought she was popular (no one else wanted her and the person was going to void her). I expected for her to grow on me but she never did. :/ 
But I got to trade her for Merengue so it was all worth it!  Bless Lolly's popularity.


----------



## kite (Sep 23, 2013)

I think she's okay. Pretty neutral towards her.


----------



## Filly (Sep 23, 2013)

The same answer given every time someone posts a "why is so-and-so popular" thread:  because people like how that villager looks.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 24, 2013)

I HAVE THE EXACT SAME FEELINGS ON HER ASDFG


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

I think she's cute. <3

I like that she's simple. _In my opinion_, its nice that there's a simple villager thats popular, and not all gimmicky and colorful. Too much gimmick and color is just tacky. Again, that's my opinion. I'm not belittling people that do like all that jazz.


----------



## Ritsukachu (Sep 24, 2013)

I love lolly because she is so cute and sweet. She's always so nice to everyone and so happy to see you. Like your own cat who might run up when you get home. Also, I never got her in CF so I was please to get here in NL.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 24, 2013)

I AGREE.

She's really cute but her facial expressions are boring.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 24, 2013)

she's cute and simple.
i used to really want her in my town cause she reminded me of this cat i had a long time ago lol, but her being a normal villager puts me off because i find the normal villagers too plain/boring ._.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the fact she's simple, and she's popular.. 'Cos I'm not a big fan of gimmicks at all.. But I feel like there are better simple villagers who people could become attached to


----------



## Sherry (Sep 24, 2013)

I think she's cute but nothing special. I really needed a normal villager in my town and she was the first normal villager that showed up at my campsite. Though I think that the pattern on the back of her head is nice-looking.


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 24, 2013)

I've always loved grey tabby cats, and she is one so there was the instant appeal there for me. Also, she's one of the nice looking normals, some of them aren't that cute but she has a nice design and a nice house so I like her


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> I like the fact she's simple, and she's popular.. 'Cos I'm not a big fan of gimmicks at all.. But I feel like there are better simple villagers who people could become attached to



True, true...

_Sydney_ :3


----------



## elegysanft (Sep 24, 2013)

I personally things shes pretty cute, I have her in my town right now.

Vesta is still my favorite normal though ;A;


----------



## SliceAndDice (Sep 24, 2013)

She is cute AND a cat. What else do you need? Plus, the Normal personality is my favorite out of all the female personalities.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 24, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> True, true...
> 
> _Sydney_ :3



Damn straight, Sydney!


----------



## Mao (Sep 24, 2013)

I just noticed her eyes xD I guess shes cute, I have no idea


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Sep 24, 2013)

Why do ppl like Whitney she's just a wolf, why do people like flurry she's just a hamster, marshals just a white squirrel and hamlets just a brown hamster. They're all cute animals from popular species. And not everyone is into the gimmicks.
Besides  everyone has different opinions anyways it's pointless to ask why anyone likes a thing,


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't get it either at first. But when she showed up in my town, I couldn't get over how adorable she is. Just a matter of taste.


----------



## MayorofAdz (Sep 24, 2013)

I had Lolly in my campsite and was really excited about her, but I got tired of her kind of quickly. I prefer Nana and Fauna, I think they are much more cute. But I can see that a lot of people would like her because she looks like their pet. Dotty the rabbit looks like my cat, which is probably why I like Dotty so much.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 24, 2013)

MayorofAdz said:


> I had Lolly in my campsite and was really excited about her, but I got tired of her kind of quickly. I prefer Nana and Fauna, I think they are much more cute. But I can see that a lot of people would like her because she looks like their pet. Dotty the rabbit looks like my cat, which is probably why I like Dotty so much.



Finally someone else who likes Nana!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> Finally someone else who likes Nana!


Nana is awesome!


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 24, 2013)

I like plain looking animals, I guess that's why I like her. But everyone has their own tastes, I guess.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 24, 2013)

I've always liked Lolly. Normal villagers are my favorites, and she's the cutest cat in the game in my opinion.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 24, 2013)

because she's cute
and cute villagers always hit it off


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2013)

I think she's meh. I don't mind if she's in my campsite, but she is DEFINITELY not on my list of dream villagers.


----------



## beffa (Sep 24, 2013)

she's a qt and one of my fav cats but not a favorite villager


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 24, 2013)

Lolly is an adorable, normal cat. That's why. Personally I would rather question the hype about Rosie. Maybe the movie has something to do with it.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Sep 24, 2013)

Flyffel said:


> Lolly is an adorable, normal cat. That's why. Personally I would rather question the hype about Rosie. Maybe the movie has something to do with it.



I'm one of the Rosie lovers. I like her much more than Lolly. The movie I guess may have something to do with it but shes jut cuter in my own opinion ;D


----------



## radical6 (Sep 24, 2013)

dont care about her
felicity, merry and punchy are cuter


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 24, 2013)

SoraSmiles said:


> I'm one of the Rosie lovers. I like her much more than Lolly. The movie I guess may have something to do with it but shes jut cuter in my own opinion ;D


Hm, now that I look at Rosie again, her eyes don't look as weird as I remembered. Rosie is really cute, too!


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 25, 2013)

I hate cats in general.


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 25, 2013)

I think she's my favourite cat villager.


----------



## nellpond (Sep 25, 2013)

she's a normal and normals are amazing. also very cute.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't like her at all. Rosie's way better. But I also don't like Marshal, so it's subjective.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 25, 2013)

There are plenty of cats!
I like rudy!!
I guess some just like simplicity


----------



## Golden3DSGamer (Sep 25, 2013)

Y'know know my Layton theme 
The only cat I've had in new leaf was Mitzi, and she easily grew on me. Never had Lolly before and I don't choose villagers for personal preferences,  but I have a feeling she will be a good villager!


----------



## clovetic (Sep 25, 2013)

yeah i think lolly is quite boring, not a keeper in my opinion sorry :/


----------



## Bam (Sep 25, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> I don't like her at all. Rosie's way better. But I also don't like Marshal, so it's subjective.



This.. Marshal and Lolly look so boring to me so I don't understand their extreme popularity over other unique/cute villagers. I understand why _some_ people will like them for certain reasons, but why _everyone_ wants them is just baffling.


----------



## Aloha (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd like to know why people love Julian - 3 - But I guess I like Lolly because she's cute...


----------



## Byngo (Sep 25, 2013)

Aloha said:


> I'd like to know why people love Julian - 3 -



Unicorn. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 25, 2013)

Julian is kinda weird looking, I don't get why so many ppl like him for any other reason but him being a unicorn.
I like Lolly cause she is so... _Simple..._


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (Sep 25, 2013)

I never really liked Lolly as much as Mitzi or Kiki, so I don't get the hype either >.> I've had her in my campsite multiple times so she really must like my town!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 25, 2013)

Lolly is my favorite normal cat. Plus I've had her move in -and out- of my NL towns a lot xD


----------



## GinevaWhisper (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel the same way about ankha...


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 26, 2013)

Its not like I hate Lolly, she's very simple and cute. She isn't outrageous or crazy, but can be all the same. Laid-back personality and laid-back appearance makes a great combo


----------



## nellpond (Sep 27, 2013)

Pyonkotchi said:


> Why do ppl like Whitney she's just a wolf, why do people like flurry she's just a hamster, marshals just a white squirrel and hamlets just a brown hamster. They're all cute animals from popular species. And not everyone is into the gimmicks.
> Besides  everyone has different opinions anyways it's pointless to ask why anyone likes a thing,



amen.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 27, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> I like her because...she's cute!  I like her simple style, since most of the characters are colorful.  And I think her eyes fit her.
> I don't know why I love her - we all have our own opinions about villagers!



Was that really necessary writing tiny font? Some people have a hard time reading a computer screen, especially when the font is fit for a mouse.


----------



## Chloe10899 (Sep 30, 2013)

Some people prefer simplicity over flashy bells and whistles (no offense). Personally i prefer black and white villagers


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 30, 2013)

Chloe10899 said:


> Some people prefer simplicity over flashy bells and whistles (no offense). Personally i prefer black and white villagers



Was I supposed to take offence?  .. None of my villagers are particularly flashy.. Except possibly Astrid


----------



## rivulet (Sep 30, 2013)

coincidentally, she just gave me her pic >.>

because she's simple but adorable uwu


----------



## tinkerbell156 (Jul 22, 2017)

I love Lolly because I love cats and she loves to read, like me! I like the normal villagers best


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 22, 2017)

Most of the natural life like characters seem to be very popular.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

I've never had her, but from what I've seen through a quick google search, she's really really really really really cute! I'm assuming that might be why so many people like her haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Guys this thread is from 2013. XD


----------



## Gilver (Jul 22, 2017)

Shes simple and cute makes her likable but does not overwhelm you with her look


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 22, 2017)

Got interested thanks to vinny. Found her in camp. Got used to her. Final dreamie.
Livin the dream


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 22, 2017)

i like her because her japanese name is ramune (which was one of my favorite childhood japanese snacks... i loved the little marble that came with ramune and would always hoard the bottles)! also, i like her coloring, and yes, while she looks very very normal, i think she's super cute!


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 22, 2017)

She's really cute! She also looks like a 'normal' cat without a colourful design so she's kinda different to the other cats


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 22, 2017)

1. She is a cat so automatically gonna be loved
2. Her design is simple and cute, nothing too crazy and her colors are natural.
3. She is normal and sweet acting.

She is boring imo but it's obvious why people like her.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jul 22, 2017)

>People talking smack about my girl





What did you just say about mi petit bonbon?

I can justify my affection for the titular villager of this thread, a hundred-fold.

It can be said that it started with Vinesauce, where Vinny would lightly show some attention to Lolly, to the point where a Mii replica of her was made for the Tomodachi streams he would do. Everyone would be all about two-faced or Cling-on, but I found the Lolly mii to be outright adorable. Deeper into the rabbit hole I go, I cave in, and get New Leaf, my first animal crossing game. Said Normal villager isn't in my town, at the time, but okay. Fast forward to when I get City Folk, to see what all the rage is about that game. Lolly was a starter villager. She was so ungodly cute, and her catchphrase added on to the adorability. Yes, I made up that word. I would do a lot of things with her, treat her while she was sick, and we got along quite well. Fast forward to January 14, 2016. A friend of mine told me he had Lolly in boxes, and wanted to know if I wanted her. Already a big fan of her, I JUMPED on the opportunity. I managed to nab her, and was beginning to eagerly wonder where in my town she would move in. I wake up the next day, check my town, and find this.




See that little bit of wall to the right? That's my house. SHE MOVED IN NEXT DOOR TO ME. My heart skipped a beat when I noticed this. Further proof that she moved in next door to me.




Quickly, my favoring of her grew exponentially. Every time she would want to come over, she would end up staying 24 hours, instead of ~15 minutes. I didn't mind that. She would give me vital pieces of furniture that I needed when I was doing the HHA challenge. We'd look out for each other, and cheer one another up when we were down. The other villagers, well, they seemed to be approving of our growing friendship.




Fast forward to my birthday of 2016. Unaware of what I was in store for, Lolly rushes me over to her house.




And the next day, she gave me what would possibly be the best present I'd get in Animal Crossing.




I knew it was meant to be. Our friendship would never falter, it would only grow, and my little relationship with the adorable Normal-type would be known to my friends, finding it all to be adorable and approving. I can't let her go. Not at all. My love for her will never break apart, and will forever be my all-time favorite villager, and sweetheart to my mayor character.

And for the record, you pushed the Lolly button. You shouldn't have done that.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 22, 2017)

LOL quotation marks for eyes.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 22, 2017)

There are _far_ worse cats. Look and see: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Cat


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 22, 2017)

Guys, this thread is old.

Also Lolly is adorable.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jul 22, 2017)

...Ah. Is that so? I saw a bunch of posts on it and whatnot. Either way, my devotion to her still stands.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 22, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Guys, this thread is old.
> 
> Also Lolly is adorable.



Wow, it so is. I didn't read back two pages though.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 23, 2017)

She's one of my first villagers, and she was the one to throw me a surprise party in the game.  Not to mention she's ADORABLE, from her color to her very unique eyes. She's also very sweet in the game, and is so loving to Mayor.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2017)

I hate Lolly, but there are worse cats.


----------



## xoxobreann (Jul 23, 2017)

She looks like my cat, that's basically the only reason I like her. Personally, I love the snooty cats the best.


----------



## Taka (Jul 23, 2017)

I think she's adorable! I'm not like, super crazy about her though, I just love the cat villagers in general.


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 23, 2017)

I have Lolly! I like her because she's cute, and sweet. I really love the Normal personality villagers. Them and Smug ones always grow on me. So I guess that's why I like her so much


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

I personally don't like Lolly haha. I mean, she's not horrible and I certainly do not consider her to be the worst villager around but I can feel you on not understanding why she's so popular. She just looks boring to me and I just like so many other villagers better than her l-lol.


----------



## pastellrain (Jul 23, 2017)

She's actually in my town right now. I don't really notice her that much.

Which is weird because I love my tier one villagers, but for some reason I'm not so hot about Lolly being in my town. Especially when there's Gayle who has the same personality.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 23, 2017)

Lolly was the 6th of so villager to move in my New Leaf town.  I didn't mind her, was kinda upset she ruined my path plan.  She began to grow on me and I thought about keeping her around, until she said something rude.  I don't remember exactly what she said.. something like "all my close friends are invited but you can an come too".  I haven't liked her since. Lol


----------



## Seashell (Jul 23, 2017)

Lolly's alright, I suppose? She's rather cute, but I wouldn't have her in my town.
Each to their own, though.


----------



## pastellrain (Jul 23, 2017)

Vonny said:


> Lolly was the 6th of so villager to move in my New Leaf town.  I didn't mind her, was kinda upset she ruined my path plan.  She began to grow on me and I thought about keeping her around, until she said something rude.  I don't remember exactly what she said.. something like "all my close friends are invited but you can an come too".  I haven't liked her since. Lol



Huh, that's strange. I always thought that New Leaf didn't have anyone say anything even remotely rude. (Especially not the normals of all animals.)

Unlike the original GameCube game where everyone was a savage and stole your stuff.


----------



## suanmei (Jul 23, 2017)

i just adopted lolly from someone on here loooool i think she is so adorable!  even though now i have an overbalance of normal villagers in my town - i just think her face is so cute.  i can't believe there's ten pages about this though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 23, 2017)

I get it, Lolly's cute. I just don't have a soft spot for Lolly.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm actually currently deciding between Lolly and Mitzi, so I definitely get the appeal.
Like others have said, I like the simple design because I prefer villagers with more natural colors. Her expression looks cheerful and warm to me, which works well with the normal type.

On top of that, the fur markings are adorable and make her stand out.


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Me neither. Clearly Kiki is the best normal cat.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 23, 2017)

Nox said:


> Me neither. Clearly Kiki is the best normal cat.



See I really wanted to love her design, but the eyes and especially her nose are a bit off-putting to me :|


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> See I really wanted to love her design, but the eyes and especially her nose are a bit off-putting to me :|


How dare you


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 23, 2017)

yeah her eyes scare me so i could never bring myself to truly like her lol
but i think the eyes are either a hit or miss with people; people who love them think she's really unique and diff, while others like me think they just look ****ed up lol


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 23, 2017)

Nox said:


> How dare you



Hey, I was very respectful ;3

Honestly though, it makes me really happy when people disagree over villagers (civil disagreement, of course). It means that each villager can have someone who champions them and stops town lineups from being too monotonous!


----------

